# Emerald coast marine, its official, end of an era



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

*Emerald coast marine! Its official, end of an era *

Hi all, Kenny here, as it pains me to say my time has come to say Im done, I am closing my doors on this chapter of my life, we can blame it on alot of things, the Economy, the current govt. admin, the price of gas, the lack of work, the cost of everything going up but the pay. but what i wont blame it on is my ability to do my job. or the way i treat my customers, im sure there will be several out there saying good and its about time, but i feel like the majority are in my favor. I want to thank every person that helped me get this far in my life, even the ones that dont like me, if it wernt for my past i would not be the person i am today. good or bad. Thank you for being my customer/my friend/my family/my support/my collegue. but most of all Thank you for just being there. on Behalf of Ms Penny and I, Thank you for all you have done .

With that said, my 2 lead technicians Preston and Josh are going to carry on with the good customer service and quality work that Emerald Coast Marine stands for. I am selling them my equipment and customer data base. I would appreciate any and all business yall can send their way. 

I am going to semi retire, i will still be available for some small jobs for the ones that have to have me do the work, but soon that will stop as well, might even move soon to the keys.​


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Sad to hear this....I am in shock.....I'll come see you next week. 

Pm Sent.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

I am really sorry to hear that Kenny. Seriously..... 
I can empathize with how incredibly difficult the marine industry has been through the last four years, cost of fuel, the Economy, New fishing restrictions, oil spill difficulties, etc etc.
Good luck in your next adventure in life and wherever it may take you.
If you have any problems in selling any specialty tools or equipment that you need to liquidate, please don't hesitate to give me a call.
Again, my sincereness wishes for your future wishes and endeavers.
Sincerely,
Gavin Parks.


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Sad to hear that you are leaving. You have always been extremely helpful and I would let anyone else service my boats. Thanks for always taking care of us.


----------



## Ms Penny (Jul 20, 2008)

Well actually,,, starting Tuesday...we are having a going out of business sale...anything in stock...office equipment, shelves and all our parts, we will be selling for cost...we have already cut off our credit card company so everything has to be cash. Thanks for everything...Penny:notworthy:


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Kenny. You've been a great contribution to our community and I wish you the best. Wish it could wait till my boat was outta there lol but I understand. Here's to a relaxing retirement in the keys.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! I don't know what to say, but it goes without saying that we all truly wish your and Penny the best.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear it Kenny, Good luck in the future. Bob


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear Kenny, much luck to you. you've always looked out for me


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear. Never good when a business closes. Best of luck on your next steps.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Would like to say thank you kenny .you and your guys have always been very professional. sunny grainger told me you guys were the best a couple years back and he was spot on .Good luck and hope you retire to the keys 
!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Kenny. Pensacola is loosing one of the best marine mechanics we got. I hope what ever you decide to do works out for you my friend.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Josh and Preston do top notch work, will they have their own business name? Id like to pass them on to some of our customers. 

sorry to hear it kenny, I will pass by and probably snag a few things in the store.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

You guys have been an incredible asset to our little boating community. Thank You and I wish you much luck and good fortune in your next adventure.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang. Sad face.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Kenny let me say I am sorry to hear from a half a world away, you and Penny are top notch in my book, always did me right and I will sure miss you, had allot of work lined up for you when I got back stateside, I will pass along to Preston. Hope you are still local when I get back but I do plan a trip to the keys for some R&R as soon as I get back so I will look you up for a beer, see you my friend.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

First off, I am sad to see ECM go. Kenny & Penny you have been extremley generous to me and my two best buds.(Pres./Josh) I can't say enough nice things about ya'll. I'm gonna swing in before. wed. and have a beer.:beer: But, to those folks who wish to continue on with having the top of line mechanics work on their boats. Preston and Josh will have their own company name.(TBD). And, personally, I know these two gentleman first hand,(last 20yrs. & see them everyday) I wouldn't have anyone else work on my stuff. .....................Just say'n:thumbsup: 

Here's to KeNnY & PeNnY :singing::singing::singing::singing:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Kenny go mobile for a little bit.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm in shock, I finally found someone who does right and poof you were gone. Anyway, I hope it all works out for you two. Take care.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Dam hate to see it....But the Keys :thumbsup: MargaritaVille.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Sad to hear Kenny. I have been coming to that shop since I was a little kid with dad doing your fiberglass work. I wish you all the best in all of your future endeavors.


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

Though we have never met I always appreciated the input you give people on the Pff. An honest opinion which you gained nothing from. I always like it when u keep people from doing something really stupid to their motor. Good luck and thanks for the knowledge you have shared.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Kenny*


----------



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Kenny best wishes to you and the family.... And please everybody send Preston and Josh business let's keep some good mechanics in town!!!!


----------



## Creative Acrylics (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenny,
It's always been a pleasure doing business with you. You are a true gentleman. Good luck to you and Ms. Penny in your semi retirement.

Mike


----------



## RECas256 (Jan 26, 2010)

Kenny,
I want to thank you for all of help when I purchased my boat two years ago. You sent your crew to Gulf Shores and completed an engine assessment for me. This allowed me to add valuable information to the Boat Survey enabling me to make the best purchase decision on a used boat. Thank you for the services you performed. I wish you happiness, health and wealth with your future endeavors.
Eddie


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Best Wishes Kenny. I'll keep bringing my used oil to Josh and Preston if they'll take it.
This corrupt NOAA is to blame for the downturn in ALL marine businesses. 40 days of Snapper season when it used to be year round, and now they're getting ready to pull the pin on Vermillion Snapper? They stole trigger back in June, they won't quit till it's not worth hitching up a boat or paying for a charter. If you go to the Keys, keep us posted as to where. Regretful Regards,
Capt. Jim


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

sorry to see ya go.i know how hard it was when we closed norwood marine.then again new adventures await.good luck,god bless.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I wish you andPenny the best! You have always done me right and I have enjoyed doing business and hunting with you. Let me know if I can help with anything and look forward to giving my business to the same guys that have worked with you.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Kenny, I am truly sorry to hear this, I wish you the best...!


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Kenny & Miss Penny Good Luck. As they say when god closes one door he will open another. I hope you have put in big claim with BP to re coupe some of your losses during the BP Oil spill. I was driving around Pensacola and noticing all the companies that have gone out of business. 

You need to get down to keys with Sealark and get some of those lobsters and kickback on some refreshments at margaritaville in the keys. Good things come to those who deserve it.

God-speed my friend,


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Kenny, thanks for the professional service, friendly advice, fun times, and wisdom/wit. 

I wish you and Penny the best in future endeavors.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Best of luck and If you move to the keys then I am jealous already!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you and God bless on your new adventure!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

good luck to you, you brought alot of usefull info to the forum .


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes,, Im not leaving the forum and my advise will still be there, i still plan on being an active member of this forum, i cant let go of this family, just another direction in life. still a marine direction, but a direction.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Kenny and Miss Penny,

THANKS, for all the GREAT work you've done for me.

Good Luck in your next adventure.

Jim


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Kenny, I'm sorry to hear it, but not surprised. For all the reasons you stated I had to make the same choice three years ago when I had the chance for the job at Hurlburt. Let me know if there is anything I can help you with. Best of Luck with whatever the future has in store. 
Now we will have to go for a ride on the scoots.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Best wishes on your next project.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Kenny, Sorry to hear you are gonna walk away. I'm Happy for you that BP stepped up and did the right thing so that you guys can get on with your life. Gonna Miss the Blood Drive and Miss Penny's help looking up parts. When you get to the Keys, Try to find a place with a "Guest House" you never know when one of us little people will drop in to visit............LOL​


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Kenny, Sorry to hear you are gonna walk away. I'm Happy for you that BP stepped up and did the right thing so that you guys can get on with your life. Gonna Miss the Blood Drive and Miss Penny's help looking up parts. When you get to the Keys, Try to find a place with a "Guest House" you never know when one of us little people will drop in to visit............LOL ​


 You guys are always welcome where ever we are, but BP had nothing to do with this, they did not step up, this was not an easy choice to make, makes my heart very heavy, thank you for your friendship, hope there are many years to come..


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't want to see you in the local's parade at Fantasy Fest this October


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

TheCaptKen said:


> Don't want to see you in the local's parade at Fantasy Fest this October


 no worrys,,, you might see me and ms penny and thunder beach, but not Fantasy Fest...


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Thunder Beach is fun, even if I do ride a Burgman. 
I was waiting for a smart remark as to how I knew about the local's parade at Fantasy Fest.


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry to here your closing ,ill get by and pick-up my trolling motor.just let me know when its ready. thanks reel-crazzzy p.s. Talked to you fri. told you remote was on release handle.


----------



## Fortmorgan (Jun 21, 2009)

*Best advice I ever got on boats and boating*



Sequoiha said:


> no worrys,,, you might see me and ms penny and thunder beach, but not Fantasy Fest...


 I must add my 2 cents to Kenny's wisdom regarding boats, motors and people--I truely enjoyed my chats with him regarding the thrills of boats and making them work--he has kept me inspired in both my hobby of fishing and my business of chemistry--I will miss having that relationship--I have always promised Kenny to be a "customer for life" so Kenny, should you tire of retirement, please let me know your new advocation as I plan to become a patron--thanks so much for your work and advice--you will be missed.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry to read this.....I wish you the best. Thanks for your advice and input. Now where am I gonna buy my parts for the Johnson??


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Fortmorgan said:


> I must add my 2 cents to Kenny's wisdom regarding boats, motors and people--I truely enjoyed my chats with him regarding the thrills of boats and making them work--he has kept me inspired in both my hobby of fishing and my business of chemistry--I will miss having that relationship--I have always promised Kenny to be a "customer for life" so Kenny, should you tire of retirement, please let me know your new advocation as I plan to become a patron--thanks so much for your work and advice--you will be missed.


 
You and Kenny have Chemistry???.....lol


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Kenny is a good friend of mine and I was saddened when I heard this. I wish nothing but the best for him, Penny and his workers. His top mechanic Preston is very good at what he does and if you have any work to be done on your boat or motor look him up.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Kenny is a good friend of mine and I was saddened when I heard this. I wish the best for him, Penny and his workers. His head mechanic Preston is very good at what he does and if you need anything done on your boat or motor look him up.
Tight Lines.
John


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

you and the misses have been really helpfull to me. thank you for that! it is sad to here that you have decided to to sell your biz but only you and your wife knows what is best for ya'll. good luck to your future endeavours whatever it may be.:thumbsup::thumbsup: up for being the type of people you are. the keys can only benefit from it!

Wendell


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Kenny...along with all others I am shocked and sadden with the news of the closing of EMC. You, Penny and Preston have provided me with a wealth of advice and service. Thank you. Good luck with your next adventure!
Are Preston and Josh going to open up a shop somewhere else?


----------

